# How to do a perm at home



## sephoras girl (Apr 7, 2008)

What are the steps and products for sucessfully doing a perm at home?


----------



## monniej (Apr 7, 2008)

i love box perms, although i'd only recommend two! i've had horrible salon experiences so i've done my own hair for about 7 years now or more. i like dark and lovely naturally texturizer if you want a wavy, kinky style and soft and beautiful if you want a straight style. dark and lovely was one of those men's curl/wave products many years ago and i liked it because it was pretty gentle. my hair is pretty soft so i didn't need a full strength product and this was before kiddee perms. everything i'm telling you should be in whatever product you choose but this is the process i follow:

you'll need:

2 towels, vaseline, afro comb, perm applicator, plastic gloves &amp; a good girlfriend to help if you can get one, especially if your hair i long! lol~

READ ALL INSTRUCTIONS FIRST AND BE VERY CAREFUL!

FOLLOW ALL DIRECTIONS TO THE LETTER TO AVOID INJURY!

1. don't stratch your head for at least 36hrs before your treatment!!!!!

2. i vaseline all around my hair line paying special attention to my ears and behind my ears.

3. the product i use has a pre-treat cream i use to coat the hair i don't want to perm - i use it just before i perm each section.

4. section my hair in 4th with duck bill clips

5. set your timer for the time indicated for your hair type

6. pick a section - should be the section most in need and apply pre treat. using perm applicator apply to new growth only and avoid putting product directly on scalp. use applicator end or rat tail comb to section hair and continue to apply product to each sub-section.

7. work fast and clean and don't allow product to remain on hair longer than necessary, because even a mild product can burn if left on too long.

8. i never work the product through because i like my hair to be a bit kinky, but if you want straight hair this is probably a good idea. be super careful around your hairline. i would apply any product there last.

9. rinse product completely from hair and follow with a neutralizing shampoo. most box perm neutralizers are color activated. i wash my hair at least twice and keep washing until the lather is white.

10. deep condition with product provided, plus my own paste i created.

11. rinse completely and style as usual.

12. THROW AWAY ANY UNUSED PRODUCT. Better to buy a fresh kit the next time you need a touch up!

again, let me say this is MY process. there's no guarantee that it will work for you. everyone is different so i can't stress enough for you to be careful! good luck and let me know what you decide to do!

monnie


----------



## sephoras girl (Apr 8, 2008)

Cool!

Thank you so very much!

I really need to get my hair together.

Its uneven too.


----------



## monniej (Apr 8, 2008)

my hair is so much healthier since i started doing everything myself. thank goodness i've never done anything to my hair that resulted in hair loss! maybe coarse or unruly hair, but never hair loss! that's why i can't stress enough about being very careful with these home perm kits. if this is your first time another set of hands can really help!


----------



## sephoras girl (Apr 8, 2008)

I wanna use a doll head to practice, first.


----------



## Aprill (Apr 8, 2008)

A doll would be good for technique, but you are going to need something for time, that doll cant tell ya its burning, lol


----------



## sephoras girl (Apr 8, 2008)

Also, a timer.

I forgot to mention.


----------



## sephoras girl (Jun 11, 2008)

Originally Posted by *Aprill* /img/forum/go_quote.gif A doll would be good for technique, but you are going to need something for time, that doll cant tell ya its burning, lol It's not supposed to burn, tho..


----------



## KatJ (Jun 12, 2008)

Originally Posted by *sephoras girl* /img/forum/go_quote.gif It's not supposed to burn, tho.. Just because it's not supposed to, doesn't mean it won't.


----------



## monniej (Jun 12, 2008)

the key, imo, to keep it from burning is not to disturb the scalp before the treatment and not to leave it on the hair too long.


----------



## cheller (Jun 12, 2008)

im scared of perms.

:S


----------



## sephoras girl (Jun 12, 2008)

It's kinda scary.


----------



## sephoras girl (Jun 17, 2008)

Originally Posted by *KatJ* /img/forum/go_quote.gif Just because it's not supposed to, doesn't mean it won't. If its burning that it usually indicates thats its in too long or you did something incorrect.


----------

